# What program i can use for 6to4 proxy?

## boospy

Hi,

I would like to use an IPV6 only network. The IPV6 thing work fine, but i would like to have only IPV6 addresses in the LAN. So i have configured net-misc/totd as DNSservice. That works fine. But i need some proxy that connect in the IPV4 world for me. I found some old documentation for gentoo. In this we use http://www.litech.org/ptrtd/ for 6to4 Proxy. But this project is dead. Is there another daemon or program what i can use for this?

Greetings and thanks

boospy

----------

## truc

isn't tayga what you're looking for?

----------

